# Depressed. Managed To Kill Three Frogs In Two Months



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

That's it! I am never going to own another frog again! In the past two months, I've managed to kill one pacman frog and two white's tree frogs. The last one died last night. I just don't get it. My setups were perfect according to various caresheets and yet, I'm now frogless. I feel so lame. I feel like a murderer!

Does anyone else have such a problem keeping a certain type of pet alive?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Sometimes things just don't work out. Maybe it was just coincidence, or they had a kind of illness? So sorry to hear it ended so badly though


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Just don't blame urself. It's never your fault, especially if you try to help them live. I've been having some trouble with my rat Ruby and well the best way to get through stuff like this is to just keep trying and never lose hope. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The same thing happened to me with a Pixie frog...I had him for maybe 2weeks & had him set up by the book...I got really attached to the lil guy & then one evening went to check on him & the poor guy had passed away. It was so sad as his little eyes were closed & it just made me feel awful! I have actually been wanting to get a couple of Whites Tree Frogs....but I'm scared! It could be that they had underlying issues & being frogs are good at hiding their illness...I know frogs skin is REALLY sensitive thats why they recommend not handling them...so maybe they had something wrong before you got them.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Frog skin is indeed very sensitive. The salt and whatever else is on our hands (including soaps) gets absorbed in their skin and is quite uncomfortable so yea, they aren't handling pets for the most part. 

Since OP is complaining about how they were doing everything listed as correct it leads me to believe that there was indeed something wrong beforehand. An underlying illness, poor conditions, coincidence or something else... I don't mean to judge, I don't know where you got your frogs from but sometimes things do happen


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

If you really don't want to try more frogs, and if you used an aquarium for them, try keeping fish instead. There's a lot to know about changing the water (such as when and why) but once the water is established and settled, keeping fresh-water fish is pretty easy. 

Mollies are a rather robust beginner fish. 

I've had a twenty gallon tank for about 5 years and it's been relatively low maintenance. I started with mollies, and then I had a couple different species until it eventually became two cichlids. They're a small species (about 3 inches full grown), but I like them.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

There are also African Dwarf frogs...which don't really appeal to me, but they ARE a frog! My sister has one & has had it 3yrs now & she isn't exactly on top of cleaning its tank etc. (couple times i've been to hers & the tank was all murky =/) yet the lil guy is thriving & has grown A LOT since she first got it! I know they are more like keeping a fish than a frog, but they are pretty cute & obviously very hardy


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I raised two tadpoles once, once they both got all their legs my cat ate one..then the other one managed to become a full blown frog and we put hi cage on a shelf, one night the little guy managed to tip his cage over in the nigh and my dad stepped on him , befor that I had a fire belly toad who crawled under his water dish an dried up an died, so amphibians? Not my specialty either


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Try African clawed frogs. They're aquatic and get huge! You can raise them from a tadpole, I did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

It was a Zoo Med cage. Not an aquarium. So only a couple of inches of water could be put in the bottom. I've had fish before, you're talking to a pro guppy breeder. I used to sell trios for close to $100 before I moved to a city where they did something to the water and ended up killing all my fish. I had about 35 fish tanks at one point. If I had the room in my little room I rent, I'd get a 500 gallon tank and do African cichlids again. Or a planted zebra pleco tank. *sigh* Now I have fish fever.

As far as the frog goes, this one was never touched with my hands. I had feeding tongs that I used to feed and to push him out of the way when I needed him to move. I cleaned the water and checked for poo every day. I was planning on tearing down the cage completely once a month to put new bedding in. The plan was to switch out decorations every two weeks so that I could safely sanitize used ones. He was in a pretty low traffic area, but maybe the vacuum scared him?

I would love to try a newt or other amphibian, but at this point, I think I'll stay away until I can either find a breeder or figure out what else went wrong. If I had thought about it, I would have kept the body to do a necropsy. Too late know though as it's in the trash along with much of my disdain at the situation. At this point, I'll either save the cage for some mourning geckos or a tarantula or I'll just try my hand at a planted tank, though I seem to be killing the $100 worth of plants I have.


----------



## TandJKeim (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey! I have reptile experience, never owned an amphibian (yet) but! What did the animals look like when they passed? Are you conditioning your water? Do not use the water form the "hot" side, as it contains more minerals. Pacmans (and white-eyes) don't require a lot of water "area" a small dish with shallow water is good for a pacman, what they need is humidity, and you need to monitor it. Were you dusting your food items? Feeding appropriate sized food? Gut Loading your food? What solution do you use to clean? Did you rinse thoroughly afterwards? I clean cages when there is a noticeable mess (bout once a week) full clean depending on the cage either once a month, or once every 6months. Fresh water daily. Don't over feed. What was your room temp? Did you have a thermostat controlled heat source? Heat or Cold will stress out your animal and kill it very quickly. Buy from a breeder, not a pet store, someone with experience you can rely on is best. Those were good starting frogs. Maybe try a Crested gecko? If your house is consistently around 72-74c then you would not even need a heat source. Hope this helped.


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

I have African Clawed Frogs. They live a LONG time, but are really easy to care for. They live 100% underwater, they sing up a storm. Mine like the Reptomin brand of floating reptile stix best. Basic daily care is just break up a few stix and toss them in the tank. Replace the water & clean the tank every 4-6 weeks, filter optional (they say the bubbles can irritate their hearing). I know it's not the same as land dwellers, but they are cool.


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

I've answered all questions previously TandJKeim, to be honest. DobiePaws, I'm not interested in ACFs. I've had them before and I cannot afford a fish tank at this point. I haven't anywhere to put it, even if it's just a 10 gallon (which I would only use to put fry in). As a previous fish breeder, I'm pretty familiar with the majority of freshwater fish. Never done saltwater, but it may be a plan in the future.

I'm not interested in a crestie either. They're pretty, but I've murdered leopard geckos often enough not to trust myself with cresties either. Though, technically, the leopard geckos murdered each other. Two females decided to team up and drown any other gecko I put into their 40 gallon breeder. I asked experts and even they didn't know how to fix the problem. Evil pair I had.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I just came on here to post about my new whites tree frog and i saw this..
I have had similar problems with snakes, i could never keep them alive 
I have had my baby whites for a few days now and he seems okay, i hope he doesn't die. They are supposed to be really hardy frogs, maybe they were just ill before you got them.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

silverfox said:


> I've answered all questions previously TandJKeim, to be honest. DobiePaws, I'm not interested in ACFs. I've had them before and I cannot afford a fish tank at this point. I haven't anywhere to put it, even if it's just a 10 gallon (which I would only use to put fry in). As a previous fish breeder, I'm pretty familiar with the majority of freshwater fish. Never done saltwater, but it may be a plan in the future.
> 
> I'm not interested in a crestie either. They're pretty, but I've murdered leopard geckos often enough not to trust myself with cresties either. Though, technically, the leopard geckos murdered each other. Two females decided to team up and drown any other gecko I put into their 40 gallon breeder. I asked experts and even they didn't know how to fix the problem. Evil pair I had.


OMG, really? Both of them did it together but they were alright with each other? How strange. My two leos get along just fine.

Sorry to hear you're having trouble. Maybe you could try anoles or a tarantula. I also like emperor scorpions but not sure how you feel about those.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've had had good luck with Fire Belly Toads. Their care is pretty minimal, and I have a more water based set up which I have found is easier to keep clean.

Ironically, I find FBTs alot easier to care for than African Dwarf Frogs. ADFs are really sensitive to water chemical levels and I have never had one live long than a month.


----------

